# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Anmeldung für's Specialized Enduro Series Rennen in Kronplatz (Südtirol) offen

## noox

Anmeldung für's Enduro-Rennen am Kronplatz, 27/28. Juli ist offen: enduroseries.net/index.php?op...ids=44&lang=de

----------

